# Slingshots Competitions In Britain



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

hi,
just wondering whether there are any competitions in britain. i know that there are quite a few in america but i dont know about here.

any information is apreciated.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Competitions are international anyone can usually enter


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Saturday 28th July Bell Inn Andover. Find Oxford and go South down the A34. You will see the A34 intersects with the A303. Andover is off the A303. To find the pub from the A34, take the A303 exit and follow Andover signs o0nto A303. Drive along A303 and take the 2nd Andover exit, also signed Weyhill. Take the third exit off the first roundabout and the first exit from the second. This will be Weyhill road (signed to Weyhill) the Bell Inn is about a mile along that road on the right. Some information for you.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks that is some great advice.

does it matter what age you are because i am only 15, i am not sure if all of the competitions have a junior section.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have no doubt they will let you shoot.


----------

